# Hook Cutters



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm in the market for new hook cutter. Guess where my old on is? I need something that will cut a 4x 4/0 hook without effort. I'm looking for a good cutter that is moderately priced if not cheap. Got any suggestions?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I use the mini bolt cutters found at Lowes or home dept.


----------



## Raylc (Jul 25, 2008)

Harbor Freight mini bolt cutters, about 14 bucks. Gottem in all my boats.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Here are the Harbor Freight bolt cutters I have. Don't know if it's the same pair Ray has, but they work good for me. They will cut the eyelet or hook on a 4x trebble with ease, but it's pretty damn hard to get them to go through the shank on a beefier trebble.

http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/bolt-cutters/8-inch-bolt-cutters-41146.html


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Lowes cutters work great for me. About $10.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_284332-1687...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Blue Pike said:


> Lowes cutters work great for me. About $10.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_284332-1687...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


That's the one. Works great on welding wire too.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Ol'Bassman said:


> I'm in the market for new hook cutter. Guess where my old on is? I need something that will cut a 4x 4/0 hook without effort. I'm looking for a good cutter that is moderately priced if not cheap. Got any suggestions?


Cheap may not seem like such a great deal when you're hooked to a thrashing fish. 

Bought Knipex after one such adventure in my tub. Not cheap but very easy, one-handed cut. 

Of course, it will sting if they end up on the bottom of the lake....


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks! All good choices. Now where can I get some of those lanyards that go around your wrist (the type with the sliding bead)?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I'm thinking about tethering mine to the boat but have also heard of people actually keeping the cutters in a pocket but leashed to a belt, etc..

Either way, you only need 1 hand free to start using them.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Knipex best on the market Lowes has them also


----------

